# free download location for NTKERN.VXD



## janbennett (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a Windows 95 operating system 3.1.0

I received a message that said I may need to reinstall the following:
C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\NTKERN.VXD

Is there a place on the internet that offers a free download? 

I am not able to go online with the computer because it says :
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BLANK.HTM in the Internet Explorer URL

I will have to download NTKERN.VXD to the newer computer and upload it from a floppy or CD. Will this be a problem?

Will doing this take care of the Internet Explorer issue?

Thanks for your help


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Try the following first of all 

Click on Start, then click on Settings, and then click on Control Panel. 
Once the control panel window is open double-click on the Add/Remove Programs icon. 
You will now see a screen that shows a listing of all installed programs on your computer. Scroll down till you see Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 and Internet Tools. 
Double-click this entry and a screen will appear asking what you would like to do. 
Select the option to Repair Internet Explorer and press the OK button. 
Then press the Yes key to begin the process. 
When it is completed reboot your computer.


----------



## janbennett (Mar 24, 2005)

I think I probably did not make myself very clear...I am on a Win 95 operating system. MY IE is version 3.02 - not 6. Also, I am not able to edit the Add/Remove programs in the 95 version. 

I have already gone to C:\windows\options\cabs to see if the file was secreted there, still on the system, but to no avail.

Can you think of anything else I could do? I truly appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

First try removing and then adding back again Client for Microsoft Networks. 

If that doesn't work, you likely need to remove and then reinstall you networking components. Make sure you have the OS source files and drivers for you network card available.


----------

